# 50% off Worksharp..... WOW!



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Save 50% Save on your entire online purchase! 
Thank you valued customer.Work Sharp would like to help you save on your holiday shopping with this limited time offer.
Simply go to our website enter in the promo code at checkout and receive half off your entire purchase of machines and accessories! Pass the savings on to your friends and family. Hurry, this offer ends soon! 
Promo Code: W0101050
Website: Work Sharp Tools - Work Sharp Tools 
Offer Expires: October 27, 2010 
*This offer is exclusively through Work Sharp Tools - Work Sharp Tools and is not valid at any other retailer. 


Work Sharp Tools - Work Sharp Tools

Now is the time to buy one if you don't have one so you can keep all your tools really sharp. 

I love mine!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

just tried the code and the site would not take it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto, or as they say "no joy"!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry guys, but it does appear that the code does NOT work as stated. You may want to phone your order in at their 1-800 # instead and inform that that their code is defective. 

Still a great deal!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

They cancelled this promo. Now they are offering a 20% mail in rebate if you buy from a quallified vendor.

From their site FAQ:

October 14, 2010

Dear Work Sharp Customers

Work Sharp would like to extend our apologies for any confusion or frustration we created this week with our promotional e-blast offer.

The promotional offer was turned off yesterday, October 13. A new offer was sent to the same subscribers offering a 20% manufacturers rebate good on all Work Sharp purchases at any of our dealer locations. This new offer is valid through the end of October and available to our registered users on worksharptools.com. Our goal is to restore your faith in us and support our business relationship with our retail partners.

We made a mistake by sending an e-blast to our customers encouraging them to visit our new website and take advantage of a promotional offer. We are excited about our new website and how it will serve our customers, but we let this excitement get the best of us. We recognize this was a lapse in good judgment, and did not properly consider the impact this would have on you, our business and our retail partners. We made a mistake with this offer, and ask you to accept our apology.

We apologize for the irritation and frustration this may have caused you. We know that we made a mistake and our relationship with you, our customer is most important to us. We recognize that the e-blast offer and retraction was a step in the wrong direction. We are working to make it right, and humbly ask that you accept our apologies for this error.





Respectfully,



The Work Sharp Team


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the update Deb. I never in my life seen a company "cancel" a promotion like that before. They have certainly lost all creditability in my eyes.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Site not well done either. Lots of flotsam. Somebody goofed big time.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob N said:


> Thanks for the update Deb. I never in my life seen a company "cancel" a promotion like that before. They have certainly lost all creditability in my eyes.


Hi Bob - Taking the other side of the coin, I didn't see to many complaints from members picking them up for $20 off Sears faux-pau several months ago. Sears incidentally shut that one down as quickly as possible also. 
That, and it doesn't detract from the fact that it is an excellent piece of equipment, IMHO, still a decent value at the $200 it is generally selling for. 20% off brings it in at $160 and Hartville Tool also has their own promotion of a free leather buffing wheel and free shipping. 
It also doesn't take into account excellent customer service. Mine arrived from Hartville with a cracked bevel adjustment handle. I called Darex customer service and they had a new one on the way with instructions how to return the old one. Didn't even ask for a credit card to ensure they got paid for the one they were shipping. Given the overall package, I think I could give a little slack for an occasional screw up.


----------

